# Special Offers



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

So we are doing Weekly special offers - this weeks are based around Snowfoams 

check them out here -  click here 

last week we did a glass one and we have a Wax one coming up - 

What else would you like to see ? 

Let us know and we will see if we can make them happen


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

The poka line would be great! Can't find anything like the double brush holders anywhere


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

EricSab said:


> The poka line would be great! Can't find anything like the double brush holders anywhere


one for consideration for sure


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

This Weeks Special Offers on Spray Rinse Aids / Wetcoats including Stjarnagloss ,Gtechniq , Labocosmetica and more ! 

Check it out here  Special Offers


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

This Weeks Special offers is on Waxes including Dodo juice , Collinite and Soft 99 

Checkk it out here Special Offers


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

💥FLASH SALE💥 - Grab yourself a Juicy Bargain 
Have a Look here -


----------

